# Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder-anything else for espressos?



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

I am very new to this though already got the bug. I have just purchased Gaggia Classic (pre-2015 version) second-hand. About to purchase Ibertical MC2 grinder most likely brand new.

These two bits of kit seem to be highly recommended as entry-level for the enthusiast from reading over these forums.

In truth I am just using it for espressos and nothing fancy that requires milk frothing, etc.

Is there anything else I will need? I am thinkiing scales to weigh the coffee though anything more that I have missed?


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

jay_kendrick said:


> I am very new to this though already got the bug. I have just purchased Gaggia Classic (pre-2015 version) second-hand. About to purchase Ibertical MC2 grinder most likely brand new.
> 
> These two bits of kit seem to be highly recommended as entry-level for the enthusiast from reading over these forums.
> 
> ...


Welcome! It quickly becomes expensive.. We are in a similar place as I just started with the same setup at Xmas.

The things I've convinced myself I need and have bought to go with the Classic and MC2:

- Rancilio wand to replace the black Gaggia one

- Small jewellery scales for weighing in and out

- Bottomless portafilter

- 58mm Motta tamper

- Tamping mat

- Knockbox

- Blind basket (for backflushing)

- Puly descaler

- Puly caff powder machine cleaner

- Espresso shot glasses and a nice big Americano cup

I gave my Classic a good clean today and I'm very happy with it. I currently have a pressure gauge (one that's doing the rounds on the forum but I haven't managed to get the OPV nut off, so didn't manage to adjust the pressure yet!)

Hope the above gives you some ideas!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mouzone said:


> Welcome! It quickly becomes expensive.. We are in a similar place as I just started with the same setup at Xmas.
> 
> The things I've convinced myself I need and have bought to go with the Classic and MC2:
> 
> ...


A 17mm deep socket works well for getting that nut off.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> A 17mm deep socket works well for getting that nut off.


Thanks - I intend to pick one up today and finish the job tonight


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mouzone said:


> Thanks - I intend to pick one up today and finish the job tonight


Try to go for a 6 sided socket if you can. They're alot kinder on the corners so much less chance of rounding.


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Try to go for a 6 sided socket if you can. They're alot kinder on the corners so much less chance of rounding.


Thanks again - unfortunately no 6 sided 17mms available in store so I've gone for a 12 point one (following reassurance from the sales assistant). Hopefully it doesn't wreck it.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

jay_kendrick said:


> I am very new to this though already got the bug. I have just purchased Gaggia Classic (pre-2015 version) second-hand. About to purchase Ibertical MC2 grinder most likely brand new.
> 
> These two bits of kit seem to be highly recommended as entry-level for the enthusiast from reading over these forums.
> 
> ...


Same boat as you since November. I would suggest the service pack from Espresso Shop and spend a few hours taking the Gaggia apart to clean it up and replace the seals. It's a great way to get to know your machine and very rewarding for a non technical non DIYer.

I would also use your £130 towards a better grinder or go secondhand for MC2 so that you can make the £80 back when you inevitably upgrade to a 64mm Burr. Keep an eye out in the for sale area or Gumtree for an ex commercial grinder that you can clean up with the Pully caff you bought as recommended above.

Good luck.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Having started with the same setup I would highly recommend not purchasing the MC2 new. Get a Mazzer Super Jolly which you can get for around £150ish.

It's the world of difference from a grind quality perspective. But the biggest difference is just adjusting the grind setting. Dialling in the MC2 is a night mare very time consuming and lots of beans wasted in the process.


----------



## 9bar-ista (Jan 28, 2018)

If you're not averse to hand grinding, it could also be a potentially interesting route.


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

Badgerman said:


> Same boat as you since November. I would suggest the service pack from Espresso Shop and spend a few hours taking the Gaggia apart to clean it up and replace the seals. It's a great way to get to know your machine and very rewarding for a non technical non DIYer.
> 
> I would also use your £130 towards a better grinder or go secondhand for MC2 so that you can make the £80 back when you inevitably upgrade to a 64mm Burr. Keep an eye out in the for sale area or Gumtree for an ex commercial grinder that you can clean up with the Pully caff you bought as recommended above.
> 
> Good luck.


do you have the link to the service pack?

thanks

yusuf


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

yusuf7869 said:


> do you have the link to the service pack?
> 
> thanks
> 
> yusuf


Here you go.


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Here you go.


Thanks @ashcroc


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

yusuf7869 said:


> Thanks @ashcroc


No worries. It might be worth asking them if they can swap the 145° stat for a 155° one to give you better steam. The worst they can say is no!


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> No worries. It might be worth asking them if they can swap the 145° stat for a 155° one to give you better steam. The worst they can say is no!


What a good idea. Wish I did that. It looks like a hand assembled kit so am sure it would be feasible.

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------

